# I wonder who is going to pay 9,600 for a ( Rare Prewar Schwinn Streamline Aerocycle)?



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 30, 2013)

Rare Prewar Schwinn Streamline Aerocycle
http://www.ebay.com/soc/itm/181143785222

Rare Prewar Schwinn Streamline Aerocycle in Collectibles , Transportation , Bicycles , Complete Bicycles |eBay

I think its says on ebay its missing some stuff on the bike. And lot of parts on the bike @ rims look like someone spray bombed them silver!!


----------



## bricycle (May 31, 2013)

anybody that wants it.


----------



## bikecrazy (May 31, 2013)

Welcome to the world of vintage collectables. That is a Great bike and I would love to own it!


----------



## Gary Mc (May 31, 2013)

Unmolested with original good glass lenses.  If I were going for one this would be it but he may have started it a little high.  I think had it started at $7500 he would already have a bidding war on it.  $9600 is a steep starting bid although this bike might bring $10k.  It will be interesting to see if anyone steps up to the plate, I'm watching this one too.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2013)

As I said in a previous post I thnik this bike is over the money. When the guy first posted this on the forum I believe Santi offered $7k which I thought was a fair, and generous, offer. For $9600 you can buy a decent original, complete bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (May 31, 2013)

All the ones I seen complete were $12k and higher..... (ok, except one that went for peanuts)


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 31, 2013)

I know of one person that will not pay 9,600.00 for it.
BTW, it is not complete and has corrosion tank damage, does it not?
All said, I would like to have an Aerocycle, but most likely will never happen through ebay or other highly visible auction house...just not compelling enough for me to pay a highly competitive price.
Chris


----------



## kccomet (May 31, 2013)

its a great bike, and im sure it will sell. at what price is the question. prob be a side deal off ebay. cant blame the seller when almost everyone told him at least 10,000. i think  if he would have started out at a lower price the bidding frenzy would have been to his advantage. or better yet taken a reasonable offer 6 to 8 thousand and not have to pay a load to ebay


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 1, 2013)

*kkkkkk*

So if you break it down - lets say it's worth 8k.  How much of that is that tank?  There's only a certain amount of parts on that bike and they can't be worth 1k each. I think half of the ks are in the sausage, a couple in the rack and a couple in the steel rim saddle if it had one. Per kilo the most expensive bike in the world and most of it in the wiener - the wiener might be worth nearly as much as gold per ounce one day.

I'd love one too but for less than 5k. Or more but with some other stuff on it to make it seem more worthwhile


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 2, 2013)

The missing parts will be easy to find. I think that people are holding off bidding in hopes that it does not sell. Then they can swoop in with offers. My guess is a sniper will get it. sell price at 10,200.


----------



## jkent (Jun 2, 2013)

No sale...... Bike got zero bids.


----------

